

Think of "using dollars" as "spending gasoline" [pdf] - keenerd
http://www.tinaja.com/glib/energfun.pdf

======
lsc
get the man a spell-checking program, and fast. He's worse than me!

Other than that, uh, I guess he understands more than the average hippie? not
saying much, if you ask me. He also seems to ignore that energy is usually
quite cheap compared to human labor; I dono about you, but yeah, a lot of my
expenses are energy related, but a lot of them are labor, as well.

------
reedlaw
The latest update: <http://www.tinaja.com/glib/morenrgf.pdf>

~~~
ncarlson
Thank you! Scribd is so annoying.

------
thras
A long article about energy, energy-density, and how the current "green"
solutions are unlikely to work.

No mention of nuclear energy. Because it makes too much sense to think about
nuclear, one assumes.

~~~
keenerd
He talks about nuclear right on page two, column one.

"Depending on who is doing the accounting, on the decommissioning and storage
realities, and how the next four or five Chernobyls are going to pan out, I
strongly feel that nuclear power will end up to be something between a
staggering energy sink and a minor and temporary source that clearly was not
worth the monumental hassles."

~~~
mieses
sadly, this sentence is not surprising.

